# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  mikrotik access point και max users

## range

Παιδια καλησπερα το RB951G-2HnD 600 mhz 128ram , μεχρι ποσους hot spot users λετε να σηκώνει χωρις να τα φτύσει; Εχει δοκιμασει κατι αναλογο κανεις;

----------


## papashark

δεν θα τα φτύσει το 951, αλλά το ιντερνετ  :: 

Έχω δει σε παραλια 50 άτομα χωρις να έχει θέμα το 951, αλλά βέβαια τα περισσότερα κινητά που απλά ήταν συνδεδεμένα και έβλεπαν κανένα fb

----------


## range

thanks μετα απο ψαξιμο στο νετ διαπίστωσα οτι δεν μασαει το μηχανακι  ::

----------

